# Halloween



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 10, 2014)

What's everyone up to for Halloween?

I don't have a drumming gig so I'm headed to Vegas to see Phish!   Stoked!!!


----------



## yeggous (Oct 10, 2014)

There's a big Halloween party at my ski club in North Conway. We'll probably do a hike that weekend too.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Puck it (Oct 10, 2014)

Hopefully skiing.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 10, 2014)

tricks for munchies. yummy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yeggous (Oct 10, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Hopefully skiing.



This too.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Oct 10, 2014)

Done work on oct 28, going to Denver, buying grass and meeting an old fling before vacation in Moab.


----------



## billski (Oct 27, 2014)

I've been staging a graveyard for the past several years.  Good sound effects, a body or two, and some things that drop from the roof.   We've got a new batch of kids moving in, so it should  be a treat (at least for me!)


----------



## billski (Oct 27, 2014)

There are people in Tewksbury and Billerica that are entirely overdosed in decorations.   it's actually to the point it looks pretty bad.  I'll take some photos.


----------



## Farleyman (Oct 28, 2014)

Wishing I was at phish in Vegas. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Domeskier (Oct 28, 2014)

Asymptomatic ebola patient?


----------



## Geoff (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm going to take the van out for a spin


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 29, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Asymptomatic ebola patient?



Nice.


----------



## HD333 (Oct 29, 2014)

First time not giving out candy in my hood this year.  Torn about leaving a bowl out or not.  We already informed the people we care about so we might just go dark.

On a positive note heading to a friends house, group of 10-12 kids will trick or treat solo.  Dads stay at one house for cards and candy handout duty, Moms to another house in that neighborhood and whatever they do (I assume massages and pillow fights).


----------



## Tin (Oct 29, 2014)

Playing with SPSS and statistics.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm taking my kids through my neighborhood. Always fun, especially on non "school nights" as a number of my neighbors not only give out candy to the kids, but also have adult beverages handy for us "chapperones"   I will admit that I do enjoy a few of my neighbors "rummy bears" that he hands out to the grown ups (basically he spreads out a bag on gummy bears on a cookie sheet and then pours a bunch of Gossling's Rum over them and lets the gummy bears soak up the rum for a while before handing them out!)

I know at my house, while I'm out walking around with the kids, my wife will be handing out plastic travel coffee cups full of warm, spiked, buttered apple cider to the grown ups!


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 30, 2014)

Leaving a bowl out on my stoop and heading over to friends (and one of my sons best buddies) house to trick or treat. Will have a travel mug full of an alternative beverage for following the kids around the neighborhood.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 30, 2014)

First time in 26 years we won't be home. Going to dinner with neighbors who said they have done their duty as well!


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 30, 2014)

Geoff said:


> I'm going to take the van out for a spin



Would you like a side of Handcuffs with that!


----------



## Nick (Oct 30, 2014)

Low key this year, just up and down my road with my son & daughter. My son is only 2 1/2 so we will probably only hit up 6 or 8 houses or something


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 30, 2014)

drjeff said:


> I'm taking my kids through my neighborhood. Always fun, especially on non "school nights" as a number of my neighbors not only give out candy to the kids, but also have adult beverages handy for us "chapperones"   I will admit that I do enjoy a few of my neighbors "rummy bears" that he hands out to the grown ups (basically he spreads out a bag on gummy bears on a cookie sheet and then pours a bunch of Gossling's Rum over them and lets the gummy bears soak up the rum for a while before handing them out!)
> 
> I know at my house, while I'm out walking around with the kids, my wife will be handing out plastic travel coffee cups full of warm, spiked, buttered apple cider to the grown ups!



Thats sounds like my kind of neighborhood


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Oct 30, 2014)

mriceyman said:


> Thats sounds like my kind of neighborhood
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



There's about 50 houses in my neighborhood.  Over the course of going to each one, I'll typically end up either having (or at least being offered) 5 or 6 drinks! :beer: :lol:  I genuinely like my neighbors!


----------



## Puck it (Oct 30, 2014)

drjeff said:


> There's about 50 houses in my neighborhood. Over the course of going to each one, I'll typically end up either having (or at least being offered) 5 or 6 drinks! :beer: :lol: I genuinely like my neighbors!



I usually sit at the end of the driveway with chairs and the fire pit going and coctails of course handing out the candy.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 31, 2014)

We unloaded 400 pieces of candy tonight - some kids grabbed more than one, so we probably had at least 350...  We had to turn the light off with an hour left to go.  

Does anyone else get hit as hard as we do?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billski (Oct 31, 2014)

chocolate mints trumps skittles thiqs year.

Savemesammy,. where do you live, next to a bus stop?!!


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 31, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> We unloaded 400 pieces of candy tonight - some kids grabbed more than one, so we probably had at least 350...  We had to turn the light off with an hour left to go.
> 
> Does anyone else get hit as hard as we do?!



WOW! I thought we had a lot.  We gave out ~200. All from 5-7pm, then the neighborhood just went quiet.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 31, 2014)

We just live in a neighborhood in town.  I think a lot of people come in from the rural parts of town - and from other towns...

This was from 5-7.  We usually buy 500 pieces, but we cheaped out this year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 31, 2014)

billski said:


> Savemesammy,. where do you live, next to a bus stop?!!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 31, 2014)

Same here.  In fact, this is such 'the spot to come' that the town holds a candy drive for people outside of our neighborhood to give candy to people in our neighborhood.  I've never taken them up on that, but I can see how fixed-income people might not want to shell out for hundreds of candy bars.  Pretty cool vibe, I can see the fire station and the library from my house.  They both have cider tables and other stuff going on for people.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 31, 2014)

We blew through 360, then scraped around the house, but still only lasted about an hour and a half. The number of cars and people coming through was nuts. Disadvantage of living at the start of a peninsula.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 31, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Same here.  In fact, this is such 'the spot to come' that the town holds a candy drive for people outside of our neighborhood to give candy to people in our neighborhood.  I've never taken them up on that, but I can see how fixed-income people might not want to shell out for hundreds of candy bars.  Pretty cool vibe, I can see the fire station and the library from my house.  They both have cider tables and other stuff going on for people.



This sounds like a great community!


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 1, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I usually sit at the end of the driveway with chairs and the fire pit going and coctails of course handing out the candy.


Great influence for the kids


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 5, 2014)

My Halloween.


----------

